# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  can a forum moderator contact me via PM please

## gutted

can a forum moderator contact me via PM please, i have been trying to get in touch but no one has replied back to me.

----------


## gutted

winston can you please contact me. thanks

----------


## gutted

or tbtadmin can you contact me via pm

----------


## Sean

I hope someone reaches out to you.  Ive been trying to do same.

----------


## Sean

Moderator,  can you please help get this sorted?

----------


## gutted

no one seems to be responding to any messages or emails.

----------


## Sean

> no one seems to be responding to any messages or emails.


 

Have you tried again?

----------


## Sean

Moderator, heads up, my posts are awaiting thumbs up to post past few days.

----------

